
Why Rackspace oppose SOPA - samuel1604
http://www.rackspace.com/cloud/blog/2011/12/24/why-rackspace-opposes-the-%E2%80%9Cstop-online-piracy-act%E2%80%9D/
======
richardburton
This is a great example of balance and reason in the current hysteria. They
separate the issues of piracy and enforceability perfectly. Great stuff.

~~~
darklajid
I read it differently: Blablabla with little meat and the focus on not
supporting SOPA "in its current form".

For me this resulted in a net minus for Rackspace.

~~~
jebblue
If there were anti-piracy legislation introduced which in your eyes was better
than SOPA, would you support it or are you against regulating the Internet in
any form?

~~~
tluyben2
"Better than SOPA" => A lot of things are better than SOPA. But we have done
this dance a lot of times before. These 'better things' are a lot of different
things to different people. I know that 'people in Europe' would be satisfied
if they could get content in an easy manner and directly. The fact that you
buy a book/movie/game on Amazon/apple/whatever and it says 'not available in
your region' is prehistoric and simply invites illegal copying. No-one cares
about the copyright laws involved with regions; it's inconvenient, so people
copy and (a lot of people) buy when it comes out in their region (finally, if
it ever does...). But the whole region concept is so out of date that even the
notion of it makes all 'piracy' claims laughable in the eyes of most people
'over here'.

The claim that if 'companies would make legal buying as easy as copying people
would buy more' I think holds a lot of truth. Sure you have people who copy
always (they just don't want to pay), but SOPA won't stop that at all, not
even a bit. It doesn't stop these people and pisses off people who actually
are not opposed to paying but cannot (at the time). There might be other
groups, I don't know them.

Currently there definitely is nothing 'better' than SOPA in the eyes of the
publishers besides what there currently is, and both don't prevent what they
want to prevent, but SOPA does cripple the internet, which makes it very
wrong. Everyone with a brain SHOULD oppose it.

If you know of a 'better' solution, please enlighten me; the 'solutions' so
far are based on a lot of work on the side of providers and such and none on
the side of publishers while just providing the same content for the same
price at the same time all over the world would prevent significantly more
than any laws, punishment or filters can (but I know they are trying to
postpone that eventuality because they want to make more money artificially
(without doing _any_ work) which is exactly the reason they are dinosaurs).

~~~
jebblue
All I'm seeing in your post is arm waving.

~~~
tluyben2
Why? I'm a native English speaker so maybe I don't get what you mean. This is
a relevant point for all non US and it should be addressed.

